# Egot Battery Not Working



## mbera (11/2/14)

Any1 had a problem with the ego 1000mah battery mine stopped working when I put a v5 dripper on it 
And if I put it on charge the fire led blinks non stop 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/2/14)

Never seen that. What does google say?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (11/2/14)

The rda probably pushed the centre pin down on the ego. Try lifting it with a small screwdriver. Doesn't really explain the constant flashing but worth a try.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## mbera (11/2/14)

Thanks will try that

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbera (11/2/14)

Lifted it up and still dead 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## drew (11/2/14)

Try charging now. Just remembered ego's blink repeatedly when dead. (when you push the button)


----------



## drew (11/2/14)

Just another thought... what resistance coil was in the rda?


----------



## mbera (11/2/14)

Rda im not sure on my segilie zmax mini it says low load and don't fire 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/2/14)

Thats below 1.3 ohms then definately to low for a ego T batt.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## drew (11/2/14)

mbera said:


> Rda im not sure on my segilie it says low load
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


RIP Ego. The resistance was too low for the ego, it pulled too much current and fried. Good excuse to do some shopping though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera (11/2/14)

So did it kill the ego batt

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbera (11/2/14)

Oki thanx 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca (11/2/14)

mbera said:


> So did it kill the ego batt
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Leave it for a day. Sounds silly but mine also did it once or twice and leaving for a day had me back in business. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (11/2/14)

Generally for the ego/evod batteries, the lowest recommend ohms is 1.8 - anything lower can result in various interesting results depending on the electronics in the bat - but they can fry, like yours probably did, or worst case blow up in your mouth and take some chunks of lips, tongue and teeth with it. remember that ego's are not made with IMR batteries, probably ICR and probably the cheapest there is

So consider yourself lucky that it is just flashing and you're not lying in hospital sucking baby food through a straw

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/2/14)

Ja they supposed to have low load or short protection built in but I've never tried driving a load lower than 1.5 ohms with a ego so don't know how they react.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera (11/2/14)

Thanks will leave it for a day or two if she works she works 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (11/2/14)

Yeah it depends completely on the chip in your particular ego - something like a 100 companies make ego batteries and they all use different electronics - some even switch off when overtaxed or detects a short - only way to switch it back on is to put it in the charger - but you said it just flashes in the charger, so you probably don't have that particular chip.

I know @CraftyZA messed around a bit in the beginning with ego bats, and his would switch off for a while and then come back again - perhaps he can give some tips

but either way, rather get yourself a mech mod with some high drain IMR batteries if you want to go below 1.2 ohms - much safer

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo (11/2/14)

I have put on a ERA atomizer with a 1.0 ohm coil and it didn't fire.. Also didn't want to atomize anything after, however after leaving it on charge for 24hrs it was normal again. Lesson learnt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/2/14)

So what is the lowest that and ego battery can handle in general? 1.8ohms?


----------



## Derick (11/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> So what is the lowest that and ego battery can handle in general? 1.8ohms?


That is the recommended - depending on what chip they are using some of them could probably handle less, but no way to know for sure - so safest is just to stick to 1.8


----------



## BhavZ (11/2/14)

Derick said:


> That is the recommended - depending on what chip they are using some of them could probably handle less, but no way to know for sure - so safest is just to stick to 1.8


 
Perfect.. Think it is time I upgrade to a mech mod and start building my own coils, still chasing the perfect vape..


----------



## Derick (11/2/14)

Yeah mech mod and some good IMR batteries is the way to go if you want to go low ohms

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (11/2/14)

Mine did the same. Well it flashed 20 times, yes I counted, I even googled flashing 20 times. Wouldn't charge. 
Left it for 3 days and then it worked fine. But the button packed up the next day. Bought a SVD... problems solved

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (12/2/14)

I have a 1.3ohm custom built in the Evod, using it for a week now without issues. good vape on the go. first time i touched again, after going advanced.


----------



## mbera (12/2/14)

I think the coils was sub 1ohm cos the zmax also never fire it it said low load

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca (13/2/14)

@mbera is it working again? Or bust? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbera (13/2/14)

Shes bust (death by low ohms)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca (13/2/14)

mbera said:


> Shes bust (death by low ohms)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Sorry. Good time to upgrade then! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mbera (13/2/14)

Any suggestions 
Let me guess reo

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca (13/2/14)

mbera said:


> Any suggestions
> Let me guess reo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



SVD or MVP. Protank 2 or 3 and maybe also a iClear30B. SVD you need batteries and charger. 

I am not a Reonaut yet  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca (13/2/14)

Otherwise if you want to do sub ohm get a nemesis and kayfun. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbera (13/2/14)

Thanks I just got a zmax mini this week with a kanger mini pro tank 2 loving it so far still have to learn to use the settings

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

